# www.revido.de



## minifuzi (17. August 2005)

Hallo @all

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Webspace ? Revido 
Meint ihr das Angebot ist vernünftig ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. August 2005)

Da kriegt man schon nen Haufen fürs Geld.
Ist nur verwunderlich, dass bei webhostlist.de so gut wie nichts über den Anbieter zu finden ist... und dass, obwohl er nach eigenen Angaben seit 1999 am Markt ist.


----------



## minifuzi (17. August 2005)

Villeicht haben sie den Namen geändert aber da fragt man sich warum ?


----------



## Sway (18. August 2005)

> Da der Bereich Webhosting der an stärksten wachsende Bereich des Unternahmens war, haben wir uns entschlossen diesen als selbstständiges Unternehmen aus dem Einzelunternehmen MHWS auszugliedern. *Im Sommer 2005* war es dann soweit. Das Produkt "Webhosting für Endkunden" wurde aufgrund des grossen Erfolges ausgekoppelt. Zum ersten mal fiel offiziell der Name "revido.de". Es wurde gleichzeitig das namensgleiche Unternehmen *REVIDO LTD*. gegründet. Der Firmensitz ist seither selbstverständlich weiterhin Freital in Deutschland.



Naja, eine LTD.... ist das nicht die Britische Form einer GmbH, nur das die viel weniger Stammkapital erfordern?
Und was mir auch zu denken gibt, das "Webhosting für Endkunden" gibts erst seit ein paar Wochen (irgendwann Sommer 2005)


----------



## minifuzi (18. August 2005)

soll ich es kaufen oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen ?


----------



## mfischer (1. September 2005)

minifuzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo @all
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Webspace ? Revido
> Meint ihr das Angebot ist vernünftig ?



ACHTUNG revido.de ******.
Stimmt ****** die Firma ******
Ich werde Diese Firma ******


*<edit by Sven Mintel>
Ich hab deinen Text leider etwas bearbeiten müssen, wir wollen doch schliesslich nicht, dass die Firma uns verklagt</edit>*


----------



## liquidbeats (2. September 2005)

lol deren Design ist ein Fertigdesign welches man für ein oder 2 Doller Kaufen kann.
 Monstertemplates.com oder so 
 Was mich wundert ist, wenn die wirklich so gut sind wie sie selbst Schreiben, dann frage ich mich warum die dann solche Designs kaufen, und keine Agentur damit beauftragen 


 mfischer darf man fragen was vorgefallen ist?


 Gruß


----------



## calypsianer (8. September 2005)

Hallo ich bin mit einer Domain zu Revido umgezogen. Der "Umzug" ging Problemlos, auch meine Fragen wurden sehr schnell beantwortet. Da ich für Mambo "PHP Safemode off" benötige hatte vor der Bestellung nach gefragt ob das möglich wäre. Darauf kam prompt die Antwort das der individuel abgeschaltet werden kann. Leider war der Safemode nach der Aufschaltung der Domain immer noch an - auf Anfrage von mir den abzuschalten hieß es dann das würde *25 Euro* kosten. Ok, ist ja meine eigene Schuld nicht nach Preisen gefragt zu haben... Die Konfiguration wie emails einrichten, Datenbank erstellen war ist sehr einfach. Über Zuverlässigkeit und Geschwindigkeit kann ich derzeit noch keine Aussage treffen. Für den geplanten Umzug einer  Vereinshomepage werde ich mir wohl doch einen auf Mambo spezialisierten Provider suchen...


----------



## Sway (8. September 2005)

calypsianer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für den geplanten Umzug einer  Vereinshomepage werde ich mir wohl doch einen auf Mambo spezialisierten Provider suchen...



Da könnte ich dir bytecamp empfehlen. Ich habe 2 Kollegen, die von bytecamp sehr begeistert sind. Vorallem dieser "Multi-Installer" wird dich sehr freuen. Mit einem Klick oder so hast du eines von 50 Anwendungen installiert... unter anderem auch Mambo.

http://www.bytecamp.net/de/products/specials/installer.html
http://www.bytecamp.net/de/products/specials/installer/cms.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. September 2005)

Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, ein Angebot zu machen, den Safemode abzuschalten, wenn, so wie ich vermute, mod_php im Einsatz ist. Das Abschalten des Safemodes bewirkt, dass die Scripte direkt unter dem Apache-Benutzer laufen und so in der Regel Tür und Tor für weitere Angriffe geöffnet wird.


----------



## calypsianer (8. September 2005)

Derzeit läuft Mambo leider nur sehr eingeschränkt mit Safemode off. Es gibt zwar einen Safemodepatch für Mambo, aber damit läuft es nur sehr eingeschränkt...  
Inwieweit mit Mambo grundsätzlich ein Sicherheitsrisiko mit "Safemode off" besteht - kann ich nicht abschätzen. Ich habe gelesen das es zukünftig Versionen von Mambo geben soll bei denen der "Safemode off" bleiben kann...  



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde es sehr bedenklich, ein Angebot zu machen, den Safemode abzuschalten, wenn, so wie ich vermute, mod_php im Einsatz ist. Das Abschalten des Safemodes bewirkt, dass die Scripte direkt unter dem Apache-Benutzer laufen und so in der Regel Tür und Tor für weitere Angriffe geöffnet wird.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. September 2005)

Hallo calypsianer,

mein Kommentar bezgl. safe_mode ist so zu verstehen, dass du eine Serverarchitektur so aufbauen kannst, dass du bedenkenlos den safe_mode off stellen kannst (ihn grundsätzlich NICHT benötigst), wenn du PHP anders einbindest als es leider 90% aller Hoster tun.

Wenn du auf einem Shared-Hosting-Server mit deinem Webspacepaket liegst und andere Accounts unter "Safe_mode = Off" in Kombination mit mod_php-Einbindung betrieben werden, können alle deine Daten sehr leicht ausgelesen und auch manipuliert werden ...

Wie gesagt, PHP kann auch als CGI in die Serverarchitektur implementiert werden, so dass auch die PHP-Scripte unter einem eigenen Kundenaccount laufen, so dass jeder Kunde auch tatsächlich nur in seinem Verzeichnis Lese- und Schreibrechte besitzt und andere Kundenverzeichnisse gesperrt sind.

Wenn du Interesse an einer solchen sicheren PHP-CGI-Umgebung hast, schick' mir deine Anforderungen doch einfach mal unverbindlich als PN / Email, so dass ich dir ein Angebot zukommen lassen kann.


----------

